

TimeSpace - NYT Initiative - DK007
http://www.nytimes.com/timespace/

======
scott_s
I find this interesting for several reasons:

1\. They're not seeking equity. They're open to investing in a company, or
becoming a customer. They say they're doing this as an experiment, and I
believe them.

2\. The NY Times is, I think, the most technology progressive entity of old
media. I think their webpage is the best online newspaper (granted, that is
America-centric). They consistently have excellent interactive visuals, their
recent avalanche feature was amazing
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4950054>), and their iPhone app is
actually good.

3\. Getting access to the experience and data at the NY Times could be
enormously helpful for startups in media.

4\. I actually pay for an NY Times subscription, so I'm hopeful that they'll
end up doing something that will benefit them, and in turn, me as a reader.

~~~
why-el
Another technologically progressive entity I think is Al Jazeera English,
especially their mobile app where you can watch the channel live and their
nice integration with Youtube.

------
donohoe
This is great. We discussed this way back in 2009 and am extremely please to
see something like this finally get going.

I would urge any new venture to give this serious consideration. The NYT isn't
just a media company - they touch on a lot of different areas and there is a
large range of business opportunities lurking under the hood.

------
drewda
For those in San Francisco, KQED is starting its own incubator for media
start-ups: <http://matter.vc/>

------
will_brown
I applied, because more than anything I need contacts that something like this
can offer. That and a lot of the feedback on my start-up is that is great for
News and media.

However, how many start-ups can really afford picking up and relocating to NY
for a 4 month incubator without having funding (which SpaceTime does not
appear to offer). I hope the selected start-ups are offered some kind of
funding to cover relocation/living which can obviously be experience for 4
months in NY.

~~~
will_brown
Update: I emailed timeSpace about the subject and the swiftly replied with the
following:

" for this first iteration of timeSpace, we will not be offering funding.
While that may unfortunately limit the pool of applicants, it is the most
viable way to efficiently launch the program and get entrepreneurs on board as
soon as possible. We will reevaluate for future iterations.

Very sorry that this poses a problem for teams based outside of NYC.

Best,

the timeSpace team"

